# Unitymedia abends und am Wochenende schlechte Pings



## Hawkzton (11. November 2013)

Hallo liebe extremler,

habe seit ein paar Tagen bei Unitymedia 3 play 100 Mbit und habe Abends Probleme mit den Pings.
Das bedeutet zocken ist unmöglich, da der Ping über 140ms geht.

Mir wurde ein Router/Modem der Marke Technicolor mitgeliefert, das Modell ist der TC7200 U. Da hatte ich erstmal ein ganz großes Fragezeichen im Gesicht und dachte mir wieso ich so ne Kartoffelmarke bekomme. Der Techniker meinte schon beim installieren, wenn ich Probleme haben sollte liegt das definitiv am Router da die Leitung perfekt sei und er sogar das Signal drosseln musste weil der Verstärker so reinhaut.

Also der Router ist aufjedenfall käse, vorallem WLAN mäßig. Über Smartphones bzw WLAN bekommt man maximal 30 mbit meistens hat man 2-5 echt super.
Ich benutze aber fürs zocken LAN.
Habe aber leider das Routing von IPv6 in Verdacht, weil wenn man tracert gehts von mir aus mit 17 ms schön weg oder sogar weniger und dann hängt es bei aorta.
5 71 ms 24 ms 28 ms de-fra01a-ri2-ae-1.aorta.net [84.116.131.133]
6 40 ms 210 ms 137 ms 4.68.62.209

immer so ab 19-20 Uhr

Anfangs kam der Router nicht mal mit dem Seitenaufbau klar, das hat sich verbessert als ich die Firewall für IPv6 und die normale Firewall ausgeschaltet habe. Aber Ping mäßig geht das garnicht.

Deswegen meine Frage, kann ein anderer Router da helfen?
Oder krieg ich irgendwie wieder IPv6 auf IPv4
Oder muss ich hoffen, dass UM irgendwann mal was an dem Routing verbessert?

Das lustige ist halt, dass ich abends in Steam, wenn ich die ganzen Server aufliste auch noch einige mit guten pings <20 habe der rest >140. Aber Spiele wie League of Legends oder so, kann man vergessen. Dauer Laggs

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen? Weil so macht es kein Spaß.

Viele Grüße
Danny


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2013)

Wieso hast Du dir 5€ extra im Monat die Fritzbox Cable nicht mitbestellt wenn Du eh schon bei Unity bist?


----------



## zerrocool88 (11. November 2013)

Also ich habe 3play 50.000 und habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Ping auch ohne fritz


----------



## Hawkzton (11. November 2013)

@Icedaft weil auch 5 Euro Geld sind, naja habe ich mir ja überlegt und du glaubst es liegt am Router?

@zerrocool88 arbeitest du mit IPv6 oder IPv4? biste schon länger Kunde? was hast du denn fürn Router?

Auch den TC7200? von technicolor


----------



## robbe (11. November 2013)

Das Drecknicolor ist zwar Müll hat aber mit der Problematik hier nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist hier Aorta. Dieser Knotenpunkt ist sehr gerne mal überlastet.


----------



## Low (11. November 2013)

Das liegt an Unitymedia.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Im Moment haben die leichte Probleme zu manchen IP Bereichen. Es sollte aber auf keinen Fall alle Server betreffen, dann ist was Anderes Faul.


----------



## The_Trasher (11. November 2013)

Unitymedia ist ein Kabelanbieter. Am Wochenende und abends sind besonders viele Leute online und dann geht die Kabel-Technik einfach in die Knie. Da wird auch ein Router Wechsel nichts (sehr wenig) bringen.


----------



## Aer0 (11. November 2013)

darg ich fragen in welcher stadt du wohnst mit deinem problem?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist ein Kabelanbieter. Am Wochenende und abends sind besonders viele Leute online und dann geht die Kabel-Technik einfach in die Knie. Da wird auch ein Router Wechsel nichts (sehr wenig) bringen.


 Kann ich so überhaubt nicht unterschreiben. Das kommt sehr stark darauf an, wieviele Kunden es in der Umgebung mit Kabelinet gibt. Ich hab selbst zu Hauptzeiten noch die fast volle Leistung. Das mit den hohen Pings liegt warscheinlich daran, dass die irgendwo nen kaputten Router haben, wo dann der Traffic umgeleitet werden muss oder andere Routing Probleme.


----------



## Hawkzton (12. November 2013)

komme aus Kreis Düren, 52379 ist die PLZ

es ist bestimmt das routing von IPv6 und es liegt am Routing von Unitymedia.
Leider hat mir schon ein Techniker gesagt, das alle Neukunden gebunden sind an IPv6.
Selbst die Telefon-Komfort Option wo die Fritzbox drin ist bringt nichts, weil von Unity nicht mehr IPv4 erlaubt wird.
Ich gehe immer über DS-Lite.

Aber der Techniker meinte, das einzige was ginge sei, über den Horizon HD Recorder, da hat er noch die option auf IPv4 only zu schalten, wo ich dann solange IPv4 die Welt noch besucht, ich so eine bekomme.

Habe das jetzt mal versucht und warte gespannt mal auf den Horizon HD Recorder. Wenn dann wieder alles über IPv4 geht sollten die Pings auch wieder gehen, weil die Route ganz anders verläuft.

Naja ist die Performance dann immer noch *******, wird gekündigt. Steht ja überall im Vertrag ganz 'fett' "Unser Versprechen" innerhalb 2 Monaten kann man kündigen, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2013)

Dieses Horizon Mopped hat ungefähr 1,5% der Einstellmöglichkeiten eines normalen Routers. Deswegen ist das Ding als Router quasi unbrauchbar, außer du brauchst nicht mehr Funktionen als ein Modem hat.


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2013)

Spielt doch keine Rolle.
Der dient doch nur als IP4-Alibi.
Ist aber auch egal - denke nicht, dass sich am Feierabend- und WE-Problem dadurch was ändert. Ist eben systembedingt und nicht zu ändern.
Das Routing ist es nicht - liegt allein am Teilen der Bandbreite und dass eben zu den Zeiten jeder Depp online ist. 
Manch einer hat eben Glück und seine Ecke des Kabelnetzes ist nur dünn mit anderen Onlinern besiedelt - bei anderen Leuten sieht es schon mal schlechter aus.


----------



## SMILEWHENYOUDIE (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

bin auch bei UM und habe genau das selbe Problem wie du!
Bei mir sind allerdings die Frankfurter Server stets gegen Abend überlastet und Ping steigt gegen Abend stetig an...
(Fängt an bei 40ms-250ms/Fifa 14 zocken unmöglich und CS 1.6 erst recht 
Werde wohl kündigen, da der Service nicht so auf Kundenzufriedenheit fixiert ist und dieses Problem mit nen Hardwareupdate beseitigt.
Ist denen wohl zu schade ein wenig Geld zu investieren, haben ja zu wenig davon...
Im Vertrag steht leider auch nichts, das sie eine Mindestlatenz sicherstellen müssen...
Die Bandbreite stimmt und ist alles vollkommen okay, aber für Abend-Zocker, die abends von der Arbeit kommen und ein bisschen daddeln wollen eher ungeeignet! 

Sch.... Schhhhhhhhhade  

E//: Nach 22 Uhr geht der Ping wieder normal zurück und bleibt stabil, nützt mir aber nichts wenn ich dann schon ins Bett muss für die Arbeit DDD 
Also entweder Job kündigen, abHartzen und morgens aufstehen mit dem zocken, oder den scheiß noch nen paar Monate ertragen und dann umsteigen...
Ich wähle Punkt 2  
...

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum es bei T-Mobile, Vodafone etc. Keine Probleme bezüglich Latenz gibt? :/

MfG


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch UM aber von generell hohe Pings am Abend hab ich nicht. Nen bischen gehen die hoch aber das sind max. 5-10 ms. Man hat halt keine reservierte Bandbreite und zwar bei keinem Anbieter. Das kann dir woanders auch passieren. Hatte früher bei EWE/Teleos das viel extremer. Da waren nicht nur die Pings bei über 200ms sondern auch die Bandbreite total weg.

Heuzutage gibt es leider so viel Videostream, Spam, Socialnetwork schrott, wo die Pings keine Rolle spielen. Deswegen bemühen sich die Provider für die paar Gamer auch nicht irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Dezember 2013)

Beklag dich bei Unitymedia, dann bietet man dir recht schnell diese Telefon Comfort Option (3 statt 1 Rufnummer und Fritzbox 6360 Cable) ein Jahr gratis und danach für 5€/Monat, sprich für 2 Jahre 2,50€/Monat an.
Nimm das wahr, mit der Fritzbox läuft's. Das Technicolor 7200 ist einfach nur Schrott. Hab das erst vor 3 Wochen so gemacht, seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit Disconnects und Pingreibereien. 
Wenn man mit einem Providerwechsel was erreichen könnte, gäbe es ja eine Option, aber 3 Mbit DSL vs 100 Mbit Kabel ... da gewinnt Kabel.


----------



## tommyracer01 (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Ganze ist ein generelles Problem der Kabel-Technik. Liegt daran, dass Kabel ein "Shared Medium" ist. Wie willste nen ordentlichen Ping bzw. Jitter kriegen, wenn gleichzeitig Traffic (Full-Speed-Downloads, HD-Fernsehn, usw.) von haufenweise anderen Anschlüssen durch den selben Verstärker über ein einziges Kabel ins "richtige" Netz geht. Deswegen ist die Bandbreite, die man bekommt, auch so unbeständig. Das kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wo man wohnt und wie viele Anschlüsse über den selben Verstärker gehen und wie stark diese genutzt werden.

Du kannst eigentlich nur eins machen: Einen zusätzlichen DSL-Anschluss nur zum Zocken bestellen oder komplett auf DSL (zurück?)wechseln.


----------



## Jesse21 (2. Dezember 2013)

Bin ich froh das ich ne Leitung von Kabel Deutschland mit 100 mbits habe und ne Leitung von 1&1 wenn auch nur 7 mbits 
.... Ping ist Ping und Download eben nur Download


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

Da ich (eigentlich) nur Singleplayer bin, welchen Ping muß ich denn haben damit es (einigermaßen) flüssig läuft und wo finde ich die Angabe bei der Fritzbox-Cable?


----------



## Aer0 (3. Dezember 2013)

x.x les dir bei wikipedia erszmal durch was ping ist


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

Mach ich, schnappst Du Dir derweil was in Richtung Grammatik, dann können wir uns anschließend austauschen.


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

ich habe eine 100mb Leitung bei UM mit Fritzbox. Das Problem ist das gleiche. Wenn die Aorta überlastet ist wird über New York und/oder London geroutet. Das das nicht förderlich ist kann sich jeder vorstellen.


----------

